# Sinn und Unsinn eines Gentoo/*BSD

## Christoph Schnauß

mod-edit: herausgelöst aus https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-472229.html --slick

 *Hilefoks wrote:*   

> Bitte keine Diskussion über den Sinn und Unsinn eines Gentoo/*BSD in diesem Thread.

 

Na gut - wenn nicht in diesem Thread, wo dann? Mir läge an einer solchen Diskussion, weil ich beide Systeme benutze, mit einer leichten Betonung von FreeBSD. Wo also sollte deiner Ansicht nach der Sinn des Ganzen diskutiert werden?

----------

## slick

 *Christoph Schnauß wrote:*   

> Na gut - wenn nicht in diesem Thread, wo dann? 

 

Hier!  :Wink: 

----------

## Marlo

Mal so zur Einstimmung:

*BSD vs. Gentoo Linux 

 Was genau soll eigentlich aus sys-freebsd werden?

Ma

----------

## Hilefoks

 *Christoph Schnauß wrote:*   

> Na gut - wenn nicht in diesem Thread, wo dann? Mir läge an einer solchen Diskussion, weil ich beide Systeme benutze, mit einer leichten Betonung von FreeBSD. Wo also sollte deiner Ansicht nach der Sinn des Ganzen diskutiert werden?

 

Auch wenn schon längst durch slick beantwortet: Ich wollte nur keine Diskussion im Subforum "Deutsche Dokumentation".  Hier im Diskussionsforum bin ich aber dabei.  :Smile: 

Also dann - hau deine Meinung raus (das ich selbst eine positive Einstellung zum Thema habe sollte logisch sein).   :Wink: 

MfG,

Hilefoks

----------

## moe

Ich finde Gentoo/*BSD ebenfalls sinnvoll, der einzige Unsinn über den man streiten könnte, wäre der erhöhte Aufwand seitens der Maintainer. Schliesslich wollen sie ja auch noch Opensolaris unterstützen, und unterstützen neben *BSD ja auch noch darwin.

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

 *slick wrote:*   

>  *Christoph Schnauß wrote:*   Na gut - wenn nicht in diesem Thread, wo dann?  
> 
> Hier! ;-)

 

Is ja gut ;-) 

Ich hätte für den Anfang zwei Nachfragen: warum wird in der "Dokumentation" so sehr auf FreeSBIE hingewiesen? Ich habe es mir zwar längere Zeit nicht mehr angesehen, aber ich meinte bisher immer nur, daß das der - durchaus erfolgversprechende - Versuch einer "Knoppix-Alternative" sei. Irgendeinen Übertragungsversuch von FreeSBIE in eine Festplatteninstallation habe ich nie unternommen, da ich ein gut funktionierendes FreeBSD auf der Platte habe. Über CVS und das ports-System kann ich das ebenso tagesaktuell halten, wie ich das mit diversen "emerge"-Prozessen in Gentoo tun kann.

Und als zweites:Im Portagetree in Gentoo gibt es eine ganze Gruppe von ebuilds in mehreren Verzeichnissen in /usr/portage/sys-freebsd. Na gut, die sind, so weit ich sehe, alle miteinander maskiert - macht ja nichts, damit würde man umgehen können. Der Thread im Dokumentationsforum erklärt mir zu wenig, was ich mit diesen Sourcen anfangen sollte.

Insgeamt ist mir die Einschätzung "Gentoo/FreeBSD ist der (in meinen Augen erfolgreiche) Versuch, die Gentoo Designprinzipien auf den FreeBSD-Kernel zu portieren" nicht ausreichend. Ja, FreeBSD hat einen anderen Kernel und ist daher kein Linux, das Design scheint mir aber nicht so sehr fern von Linux-Distributionen. Das Ports-System ist etwas anders aufgebaut, aber man kann es leicht verstehen lernen, und das Handbuch ist mittlerweile in den größten Teilen sogar recht gut und verständlich übersetzt. Was nutzt es denn, ein "Gentoo-Design" auf einen monolithischen Kernel, wie ihn *BSD benutzt, zu portieren? Welche Vorteile hat man davon? Welchen Stellenwert hat ein solches Projekt gegenüber den seit Jahren recht schleppend vorangehenden Versuchen, Debian auf Hurd zu portieren?

Ich will gewiß niemandem die Freude am Herumspielen und Experimentieren ausreden, es kommen da ja oft genug erstaunlich interessante Sachen heraus. Ich verstehe nur die Zielrichtung eines "Gentoo/FreeBSD"-Projekts nicht, und sie wird mir in dem "Dokumentations"-Thread auch nicht ausreichend erläutert.

----------

## Hilefoks

 *Christoph Schnauß wrote:*   

> warum wird in der "Dokumentation" so sehr auf FreeSBIE hingewiesen?

 

Weil man zur Installation irgendeine FreeBSD basierte LiveCD benötigt, sofern man nicht bereits ein laufendes FreeBSD oder Gentoo/FBSD besitzt. Eine Installation von Linux aus (egal ob LiveCD oder nativ installiert) ist nicht möglich. Ich habe den Eindruck das du hier etwas durcheinander bringst. In der Doku zu Gentoo/FBSD wird nicht FreeSBIE oder FreeBSD installiert, sondern eben Gentoo/FBSD. Und da es leider noch keine Gentoo/FBSD LiveCD, analog zur Gentoo LiveCD, gibt, benötigen wir eben eine andere, FreeBSD basierte LiveCD. Die Installationsmedien von FreeBSD selbst taugen dazu übrigens nicht. Das ganze ist vergleichbar mit einer Gentoo/Linux Installation über eine Knoppix-LiveCD.

 *Christoph Schnauß wrote:*   

> Und als zweites:Im Portagetree in Gentoo gibt es eine ganze Gruppe von ebuilds in mehreren Verzeichnissen in /usr/portage/sys-freebsd. Na gut, die sind, so weit ich sehe, alle miteinander maskiert - macht ja nichts, damit würde man umgehen können. Der Thread im Dokumentationsforum erklärt mir zu wenig, was ich mit diesen Sourcen anfangen sollte.

 

Diese ebuilds sind selbstverständlich unter Gentoo/Linux maskiert und ergeben dort auch keinen Sinn. Unter Gentoo/FreeBSD sind diese Pakete verfügbar (was nicht bedeutet das dort alle demaskiert sind). Und wie man Gentoo/FreeBSD installiert beschreibt die Doku, so hoffe ich, recht ausführlich.

 *Christoph Schnauß wrote:*   

> Ja, FreeBSD hat einen anderen Kernel und ist daher kein Linux, das Design scheint mir aber nicht so sehr fern von Linux-Distributionen.

 

Es geht hier nicht darum irgendein allgemeines Design einer Linux-Distribution auf einen FreeBSD-Kernel zu portieren. Was unterscheidet Gentoo/Linux von OpenSuse, Debian und Co.? Richtig - Portage (alles aus dem SourceCode, USE-Flags, etc.), anderes Baselayout und Runlevel-Struktur, usw. usf. - und dieses Design wird auf einen FreeBSD-Kernel portiert. 

 *Christoph Schnauß wrote:*   

> Was nutzt es denn, ein "Gentoo-Design" auf einen monolithischen Kernel, wie ihn *BSD benutzt, zu portieren? Welche Vorteile hat man davon? Welchen Stellenwert hat ein solches Projekt gegenüber den seit Jahren recht schleppend vorangehenden Versuchen, Debian auf Hurd zu portieren?

 

Das Gentoo-Design ist unabhängig vom verwendeten Kernel. Im Gegensatz zum Gentoo-Design ist das von Debian viel weitreichender und daher bei weitem schwerer umzusetzen (z.B. muss Debian nicht nur einfach ebuilds schreiben). Zudem geht Debian/Hurd auch deshalb recht schleppend voran, weil Hurd selbst sehr schleppend entwickelt wird. Nichts desto trotz gibt es auch Debian/Hurd in immer regelmässigen Abständen in neuen Versionen. Stabil kann Debian/Hurd aber nicht werden, solange der Hurd-Kernel nicht stabil wird. Da Gentoo/FreeBSD es aber bereits in den Portage-Baum geschafft hat, gehe ich davon aus das es in 1 bis 2 Jahren durchaus stabil werden kann. Zudem wird wohl auch, wenn ich es richtig sehe, recht bald die ersten Gentoo/NetBSD ebuilds in den Portage-Baum aufgenommen.

 *Christoph Schnauß wrote:*   

> Ich will gewiß niemandem die Freude am Herumspielen und Experimentieren ausreden, es kommen da ja oft genug erstaunlich interessante Sachen heraus. Ich verstehe nur die Zielrichtung eines "Gentoo/FreeBSD"-Projekts nicht, und sie wird mir in dem "Dokumentations"-Thread auch nicht ausreichend erläutert.

 

Ich hoffe dir dann hier die "Zielrichtung eines Gentoo/FBSD" näher gebracht zu haben.

MfG,

Hilefoks

----------

## dertobi123

 *Hilefoks wrote:*   

> Die Installationsmedien von FreeBSD selbst taugen dazu übrigens nicht.

 

Das ist so nur bedingt korrekt, der "Fixit" Modus der FreeBSD CD taugt durchaus zur Installation eines Gentoo/FreeBSD (jedenfalls auf meiner Ultra 5), komfortabler ist die FreeSBIE aber definitiv

 *Hilefoks wrote:*   

> Was unterscheidet Gentoo/Linux von OpenSuse, Debian und Co.? Richtig - Portage (alles aus dem SourceCode, USE-Flags, etc.), anderes Baselayout und Runlevel-Struktur, usw. usf. - und dieses Design wird auf einen FreeBSD-Kernel portiert.

 

Nicht nur den FreeBSD Kernel, auch das FreeBSD Userland.

Davon ab stimmen Hile und ich uns da ziemlich überein, Gentoo/FreeBSD ist die Portierung dessen was Gentoo ausmacht (Paketmanagementsystem, Init-Handling bzw. baselayout, ...) auf eine andere Plattform - und was besseres als Gentoo ist mir, speziell in diesen Bereichen, in den knapp 4,5 Jahren die ich nun schon mit Gentoo zubringe nicht untergekommen   :Cool: 

----------

## Knieper

 *Christoph Schnauß wrote:*   

> Was nutzt es denn, ein "Gentoo-Design" auf einen monolithischen Kernel, wie ihn *BSD benutzt, zu portieren?

 

Kannst Du das mal naeher erklaeren? Linux ist doch genauso ein monolithischer Klumpen?

----------

## Hilefoks

 *Knieper wrote:*   

>  *Christoph Schnauß wrote:*   Was nutzt es denn, ein "Gentoo-Design" auf einen monolithischen Kernel, wie ihn *BSD benutzt, zu portieren? 
> 
> Kannst Du das mal naeher erklaeren? Linux ist doch genauso ein monolithischer Klumpen?

 

LOL - das habe ich ja ganz überlesen.  :Wink: 

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

>  *Hilefoks wrote:*   Die Installationsmedien von FreeBSD selbst taugen dazu übrigens nicht. 
> 
> Das ist so nur bedingt korrekt, der "Fixit" Modus der FreeBSD CD taugt durchaus zur Installation eines Gentoo/FreeBSD

 

Oh - okay - ich muss gestehen das sich meine Tests mit diesem Installationsmedium nur auf ein Minimum beschränkten. 

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Nicht nur den FreeBSD Kernel, auch das FreeBSD Userland.

 

Natürlich - ich wollte auch nicht das Gegenteil behaupten. Ich hätte eher sagen sollen das Gentoo/FBSD versucht das Gentoo-Design auf FreeBSD zu portieren, auch wenn eine solche Aussage auch nicht 100% richtig ist.

MfG,

Hilefoks

----------

## Klaus Meier

Also ich finde die Idee toll. Ich hab BSD mal kurz angetestet und fand es in einigen Dingen einfacher und direkter als Linux. Was mir gefehlt hat war, das es eben kein Gentoo war. Also BSD hat mich nicht gestört, sondern die Verfügbarkeit von Software und das halt jedes halbe Jahre eine neue Release rauskommt. Hatte dann auch kein Interesse, mich da intensiver reinzuknien.

Aber jetzt das Gentoo, so wie man es kennt, mit BSD statt Linux, das hätte was. Wenn man so die ganze Diskussion um die GPL3 sieht, können da eventuell in der Zukunft noch Probleme kommen. Und da ist eine Alternative nicht schlecht.

Das wäre dann ja das absolute Killerkriterium für Gentoo. Ist ja so schon für mich die beste Distribution. Aber wenn es da in Zukunft noch mehrere Motoren unter der Haube gibt, die man wechseln kann, damit würde Gentoo einzigartig dastehen.

----------

## Marlo

 *Hilefoks wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Christoph Schnauß wrote:*   Ja, FreeBSD hat einen anderen Kernel und ist daher kein Linux, das Design scheint mir aber nicht so sehr fern von Linux-Distributionen. 
> 
> Es geht hier nicht darum irgendein allgemeines Design einer Linux-Distribution auf einen FreeBSD-Kernel zu portieren. Was unterscheidet Gentoo/Linux von OpenSuse, Debian und Co.? Richtig - Portage (alles aus dem SourceCode, USE-Flags, etc.), anderes Baselayout und Runlevel-Struktur, usw. usf. - und dieses Design wird auf einen FreeBSD-Kernel portiert. 
> ...

 

Zunächst ein dickes Danke an Christoph Schnauß für diese Frage!

Ich möchte mal so anfangen:

Die BSDianer bezeichnen ihr BSD als ein "Betriebssystem", weil alle Komponenten, vom Kernel  über Userland und Anwendungen bis hin zum Filesystem, aufeinander abgestimmt sind und grenzen sich durch dieses Argument von Linux ab. Und nach meiner Erfahrung ist das durchaus zutreffend, man braucht nur herzlich wenig an dem Kernel, den configs oder anderswo zu ändern; das System ist "in sich" stimmig und hat alle sonstigen Vorzüge, auf die ich an dieser Stelle nicht weiter verweisen möchte. 

Debian versucht in seinem Hurdprojekt , diese "Stimmigkeit" mit den eigenen configs nachzuvollziehen. Anders sehe ich das gentoo/bsd Projekt. Hier wird zwischen Kernel und Filesystem Portage eingebaut, welches "nur" die uns geläufigen ebuilds verwendet; mit dem damit zusammenhängenden Konfigurationsaufwand.

Also ich meine dieses:

1) BSD

BSD-Kernel

BSD-Ports

BSD-Userland

BSD-"Anwendungen"

BSD-Filesystem

versus:

2) Gentoo/BSD

BSD-Kernel

Gentoo-Portage 

Gentoo-Userland

Gentoo "Anwendungen" über Portage

BSD-Filesystem

3) Meine ursprüngliche Ansicht bei diesem Projekt war:

BSD-Kernel

Gentoo-Portage

BSD-Userland

BSD-"Anwendungen" über Portage

BSD-Filesystem

Ja, und dabei hatte ich mich geirrt, weshalb sich meine anfängliche Begeisterung für dieses Gentooprojekt schnell abkühlte.

Ich möchte das auch mit zwei Punkten begründen:

Unzweifelhaft liegt die Stärke von Gentoo in Portage. Das ist das Herz dieser Distribution. Damit einhergehend ist der Zugriff auf die Sourcen und die freie Konfigurabilität der zweite Pluspunkt. Jedoch auch gleizeitig eine Schwäche, oder anders gesagt, hier liegt eventuell ein Entwicklungspotential.

Hilefoks hat nach meiner Ansicht mit seinem Howto einen wirklich wertvollen Beitrag geleistes und sich in ein Thema reingekniet, das nicht einfach ist und sehr viel persönlicher Zeit in Anspruch nahm.

Danke Hilefoks 

Ma

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

 *Knieper wrote:*   

> Linux ist doch genauso ein monolithischer Klumpen?

 

Nicht im gleichen Sinn. Der Linux-Kernel ist hybrid monolithisch. Einstiegslektüre zur Begriffsklärung: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux-Kernel#Architektur. Der *BSD-Kernel kann dagegen keine optionalen Module einbinden. Ein Modulkonzept existiert zwar auch, es gibt aber kein Verzeichnis /lib/modules. Und übrigens auch keinen Konsolenbefehl "lsmod" *g*

(allerdings gibts ein Pendant dafür ...)

Zum Vergleich mal mein FreeBSD-Kernel:

```
####################################################

#

# Kernel-Konfigurationsdatei für FreeBSD 7.0 (CURRENT)

# 

# zum Vergleich jetzt /usr/src/sys/conf/NOTES nachlesen 

# (früher LINT)

#

# Hardware: Pentium 4 (2,6 GHz) mit 1024 MB RAM

#

####################################################

# Prozessorerkennung, System allgemein:

ident      PC1

cpu      I686_CPU

# Dateisysteme und Verbindungen:

options    SCHED_4BSD            #4BSD scheduler

options    INET               #InterNETworking

options      ACCEPT_FILTER_HTTP         #Wird für Apache 2.x.x benötigt

options      PREEMPTION

options    NETSMB               #SMB/CIFS requester (SAMBA) - requires LIBMCHAIN and LIBICONV

options    LIBMCHAIN   

options    LIBICONV

options      FFS               #Berkeley Fast Filesystem

options      SOFTUPDATES            #Enable FFS soft updates support

options      UFS_ACL               #Support for access control lists

options      UFS_DIRHASH            #Improve performance on big directories

options      MD_ROOT               #MD is a potential root device

options      NFSSERVER            #nur gemeinsam mit NFSCLIENT

options      NFSCLIENT            #Network Filesystem

options      NFS_ROOT            #NFS usable as root device, NFS required

options      NTFS               #NT File System  -  wozu eigentlich?

options      MSDOSFS               #MSDOS Filesystem

options      CD9660               #ISO 9660 Filesystem

options    PROCFS               #Process filesystem - benötigt PSEUDOFS

options    PSEUDOFS            #Pseudo-filesystem framework

options      GEOM_GPT

options    SMBFS               #SMB/CIFS filesystem

options    UDF               #Universal Disk Format

options    COMPAT_43            #Compatible with BSD 4.3 [KEEP THIS!]

options    COMPAT_FREEBSD4            # Compatible with FreeBSD4

options    COMPAT_FREEBSD5            # Compatible with FreeBSD5

options    EXT2FS               #ermöglicht das Einbinden von LINUX-Systemen,

# Multiprozessorsystem

options    SMP               # Symmetric MultiProcessor Kernel

device      apic               # I/O APIC

# Firewall

options      IPFIREWALL

options      IPDIVERT

options      IPFIREWALL_DEFAULT_TO_ACCEPT      # alle Beschränkungen vorläufig aufheben

# Bussystem:

device      isa

device      pci

# Diskettenlaufwerk:

device      fdc

# ATA / ATAPI Geräte:

device      ata

device      atadisk

device      atapicd

device      atapifd

# SCSI Controller  -  die Zusatzkarte, mit der ein dritter (und vierter)

# IDE-Controller simuliert wird, wird als SCSI-Gerät (Bus) angesprochen,

device      scbus

# Tastatur und PS/2-Anschluß:

device      atkbdc

device      atkbd               # Tastatur

device      psm               # PS/2-Port (Maus)

# Grafikkarte:

device      vga

# Standardkonsole

device      sc

# mathematischer Coprozessor

device      npx

# Serielle Anschlüsse (COM)

device      sio

# Paralleler Anschluß

device      ppc

device      ppbus               # Parallel port bus (required)

device      lpt               # Drucker

device      ppi               # Parallelport-Schnittstelle

# Netzwerkkarten am PCI-Bus

device      miibus               # MII bus support

device      rl               # RealTek 8129/8139

device      sk               # SysKonnekt-Chip auf Asus_Mainboard P4P800

# Pseudo devices

device      random               # Entropy device

device      loop               # Network loopback

device      mem

device      io

device      ether               # Ethernet support

device      ppp               # Kernel PPP

device      tun               # Packet tunnel.

device      pty               # Pseudo-ttys (telnet etc)

# The `bpf' pseudo-device enables the Berkeley Packet Filter.

# Ohne den gehts offenbar nicht online

device      bpf               # Berkeley packet filter

# USB-Anschlüsse:

device      uhci               # UHCI PCI->USB interface

device      usb               # USB Bus (required)

device      ugen               # Generic

device      uhid               # "Human Interface Devices"

#device      ums               # USB-Maus

device      uscanner            # USB-Scanner

# Soundchip:

device      sound

device      snd_ich

device      smbus

device      smb

device      ichsmb               # Intel ICH SMBus Soundchip

device      iicsmb               # I2C to SMB bridge with any iicbus interface

# TV-Karte:

device      iicbus

device      iicbb

device      ic

device      iic

device      bktr               # Brooktree bt848/848a/849a/878/879 Chip

options      OVERRIDE_CARD=2            # Hauppauge-Karte

options      OVERRIDE_TUNER=5         # Philips PAL

options      OVERRIDE_MSP=1

options      OVERRIDE_DBX=1

options      BROOKTREE_SYSTEM_DEFAULT=BROOKTREE_PAL

options      BKTR_USE_PLL
```

Das ist bereits alles. Und ich bekomme mit diesem Kernel alles, was meine Kiste an Hardware enthält - und darüberhinaus auch noch Routingfunktionen und eine (eingeschränkte) Firewall.Last edited by Christoph Schnauß on Fri Nov 10, 2006 12:22 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

 *Hilefoks wrote:*   

> Ich hätte eher sagen sollen das Gentoo/FBSD versucht das Gentoo-Design auf FreeBSD zu portieren, auch wenn eine solche Aussage auch nicht 100% richtig ist.

 

Ich versuche grade, das in einer sehr ausführlichen Antwort darzustellen. Ich brauche aber ein bißchen Zeit dafür.

 *Marlo wrote:*   

> Zunächst ein dickes Danke an Christoph Schnauß für diese Frage!

 

Bittesehr. Ich finde einfach, daß die Problemstellung auch in den von dir bereits angegebenen älteren Diskussionen nicht ausreichend diskutiert worden ist und noch allerhand Fragen übrigbleiben. Das Interessanteste ist eigentlich, daß wir hier mal ausnahmsweise keine "versus"-Debatte haben (a la "was ist besser:Gentoo oder SUSE?"), sondern den Versuch, zwei ziemlich unterschiedliche und auf ihre Weise jeweils ausgefeilte Systemdesigns zusammenzufügen. Insofern ist das kleine Howto ein durchaus mutiger Vorstoß. Und den wird man ja wohl mit ein paar Fragen begleiten dürfen ;-)

----------

## psyqil

 *Christoph Schnauß wrote:*   

>  *Knieper wrote:*   Linux ist doch genauso ein monolithischer Klumpen? 
> 
> Nicht im gleichen Sinn. Der Linux-Kernel ist hybrid monolithisch. Einstiegslektüre zur Begriffsklärung: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux-Kernel#Architektur.

 So ein Quatsch. Interessanterweise hat das während der WM schon mal jemand rausgefunden:http://tinyurl.com/yypdtb  :Razz:  Lies lieber folgende Artikel:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monolithischer_Kernel ("Da die Module jedoch im Kernel-Modus laufen, handelt es sich bei Linux trotzdem weiterhin um einen monolithischen Kernel.")

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microkernel ("Die Gerätetreiber laufen zusammen mit einem Anwendungsprogramm auf Nutzerebene – im Gegensatz zu Monolithischen Kerneln, bei denen alle Treiber im privilegierten Modus laufen.")

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hybrid_kernel ("Linus Torvalds said of this issue: "As to the whole 'hybrid kernel' thing - it's just marketing. It's 'oh, those microkernels had good PR, how can we try to get good PR for our working kernel? Oh, I know, let's use a cool name and try to imply that it has all the PR advantages that that other system has')

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

 *psyqil wrote:*   

> So ein Quatsch.

 

Uiiiiii - ;-)

Nö, kein Quatsch, ich habe bloß nicht so schnell eine bessere "Einstiegslektüre" zum Verlinken gefunden. Der Unterschied im Kernel besteht tatsächlich darin, daß der Linux-Kernel ein völlig anderes Konzept zum Aktivieren/Einbinden von Modulen - oder wenn du so willst, zum Modularisieren - verfolgt als der *BSD-Kernel. Und wenn man das "Design" der beiden zusammenschweißen möchte, muß meines Erachtens der Ansatz dafür im Kernel erfolgen.

----------

## psyqil

 *Christoph Schnauß wrote:*   

> Der Unterschied im Kernel besteht tatsächlich darin, daß der Linux-Kernel ein völlig anderes Konzept zum Aktivieren/Einbinden von Modulen - oder wenn du so willst, zum Modularisieren - verfolgt als der *BSD-Kernel.

 Das kann ja sein, aber Linux als ¨hybrid-monolithisch¨ zu bezeichnen, ist Quatsch, findet sich nur im deutschen Wikipedia-Artikel und hat nichts mit Modulen zu tun, also auch nicht mit dieser Diskussion.

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

 *psyqil wrote:*   

>  Linux als ¨hybrid-monolithisch¨ zu bezeichnen, ist Quatsch, findet sich nur im deutschen Wikipedia-Artikel und hat nichts mit Modulen zu tun, also auch nicht mit dieser Diskussion.

 

Man sollte nicht so schnell von "Quatsch" sprechen, sondern erstmal darlegen, warum ein Begriff vielleicht nicht ganz das abdeckt, was er meint oder meinen soll. Selbstverständlich ist es eine nicht besonders glückliche Namensgebung, da hast du recht, aber welchen alternativen Vorschlag hast du denn, um die beiden Kernel-Bauweisen unterscheiden zu können?

Ich finde Abkanzelungen in der Form "das ist Quatsch" wenig hilfreich. Vor allem dann, wenn auf diese Begrifflichkeit als "Einstiegslektüre", also nicht im Sinn einer absolut gültigen Wahrheit, hingewiesen wurde. Du setzt zwar ein paar aufschlußreiche Links dagegen, beschreibst aber selbst keine Kriterien, wie zu differenzieren wäre.

----------

## Hilefoks

 *Marlo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1) BSD
> 
> BSD-Kernel
> ...

 

Das stimmt so nicht ganz - bzw. ist deine ursprüngliche Ansicht nicht ganz falsch.

BSD-Kernel

Gentoo-Portage (keine Ports mehr)

BSD-Userland (Ziel ist auch das BSD-Userland zu übernehmen)

Anwendungen

BSD-Filesystem

Zum Userland:

Ziel ist es zunächst das gesamte BSD-Userland zu verwenden. Als weiteres Ziel kommt dann noch hinzu das Userland frei austauschbar zu machen.

Zu den Anwendungen:

Ich verstehe den Unterschied zwischen  BSD-"Anwendungen" und Gentoo "Anwendungen" nicht. Apache bleibt doch Apache, KDE bleibt KDE. Wenn du meintest mit Gentoo/FreeBSD weiterhin binär-Pakete von FreeBSD installieren zu können, dann hast du natürlich recht - das geht nicht (einfach so). 

 *Marlo wrote:*   

> Unzweifelhaft liegt die Stärke von Gentoo in Portage. Das ist das Herz dieser Distribution. Damit einhergehend ist der Zugriff auf die Sourcen und die freie Konfigurabilität der zweite Pluspunkt. Jedoch auch gleizeitig eine Schwäche, oder anders gesagt, hier liegt eventuell ein Entwicklungspotential.

 Und das ist unter Gentoo/FreeBSD nicht anders.

 *Marlo wrote:*   

> Danke Hilefoks

 

Danke für die Lorbeeren

 *Christoph Schnauß wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nicht im gleichen Sinn. Der Linux-Kernel ist hybrid monolithisch. [...]  *BSD-Kernel kann dagegen keine optionalen Module einbinden. Ein Modulkonzept existiert zwar auch, es gibt aber kein Verzeichnis /lib/modules. Und übrigens auch keinen Konsolenbefehl "lsmod" *g*
> 
> (allerdings gibts ein Pendant dafür ...)

 

Wie psyqil schon sagte. hybrid monolithisch ist quatsch. Die BSDs gehen mit ihren Modulen zwar anders um, deshalb ist die Kernel-Config z.B. auch schlanker, dennoch sind sowohl der Linux als auch der BSD-Kernel ein monolithischer Kernel. Bei einem monolithischen Kernel laufen alle Hardwaretreiber im priviligierten Kernel-Mode (Ring0 u.A. bei x86). Makrokernel (anderes Wort für Hybridkernel) sind jene Kernel, die im Grunde ein Microkernel (Hurd) sind, aber bestimmte Teile dennoch im priviligiertem Kernel-Mode ausführen, wie es ein monolithischer Kernel tut (Beispiel hierfür ist Windows oder MacOS).

MfG,

Hilefoks

----------

## psyqil

 *Christoph Schnauß wrote:*   

> Selbstverständlich ist es eine nicht besonders glückliche Namensgebung, da hast du recht, aber welchen alternativen Vorschlag hast du denn, um die beiden Kernel-Bauweisen unterscheiden zu können?

 Modulare vs. nichtmodulare Kernelarchitektur von mir aus? Begriffe doppelt zu belegen sollte auf nicht verwandte Bereiche beschränkt bleiben.

 *Quote:*   

> Ich finde Abkanzelungen in der Form "das ist Quatsch" wenig hilfreich. Vor allem dann, wenn auf diese Begrifflichkeit als "Einstiegslektüre", also nicht im Sinn einer absolut gültigen Wahrheit, hingewiesen wurde. Du setzt zwar ein paar aufschlußreiche Links dagegen, beschreibst aber selbst keine Kriterien, wie zu differenzieren wäre.

 Steht doch alles in den Links. Linux' Kernelmodule bleiben im Kernelspace, ergo: Monolith. Ein Klapprad ist schließlich auch nicht ¨hybrid-monolitisch¨. Und der von Dir verlinkte Teil des Artikels war Quatsch, ich hab' ihn mal gelöscht.

PS: Moin, Hile!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Marlo

 *Hilefoks wrote:*   

> ... Wenn du meintest mit Gentoo/FreeBSD weiterhin binär-Pakete von FreeBSD installieren zu können, dann hast du natürlich recht - das geht nicht (einfach so). 
> 
> 

 

Gut Hilefoks, bleiben wir bei dem Begriff binär-Pakete in diesem Zusammenhang. 

Auch wenn es nicht so einfach ist.

Wie ist es möglich/machbar, BSD binär-Pakete in einem Gentoo-BSD mit Portage zu mergen?

Grüße

Ma

----------

## Hilefoks

 *Marlo wrote:*   

> Auch wenn es nicht so einfach ist.
> 
> Wie ist es möglich/machbar, BSD binär-Pakete in einem Gentoo-BSD mit Portage zu mergen?

 

Du kannst dir halt immer noch die Pakete vom FreeBSD-Server ziehen und auf nem Gentoo/FBSD entpacken und zum laufen bringen. Über Portage ist da aber nix zu machen. Und ein gangbarer Weg ist es selbstverständlich auch nicht. 

 *Marlo wrote:*   

> Unzweifelhaft liegt die Stärke von Gentoo in Portage. Das ist das Herz dieser Distribution. Damit einhergehend ist der Zugriff auf die Sourcen und die freie Konfigurabilität der zweite Pluspunkt. Jedoch auch gleizeitig eine Schwäche, oder anders gesagt, hier liegt eventuell ein Entwicklungspotential. 

 

Diese Stärke ist eben das "Problem". Man kann nicht auf der einen Seite dem User die Freiheit geben seinen USE-Flags zu setzen und gleichzeitig aber binäre Pakete (mit ähnlicher Qualität wie selbstgebaute) anbieten - das ist einfach nicht zu schaffen, auch wenn das für einige wenige Pakete natürlich möglich ist.

Aber für mich, und für eigentlich jeden langjährigen Gentoo-User den ich kenne, stellt sich dieses Problem doch gar nicht. Ein Grundsystem lässt sich, mit etwas Erfahrung, in weniger als 2 Stunden aufsetzen (von einer Stage3 aus, Stage4 geht natürlich noch schneller). An diesem Punkt kann ich dann schon wieder Surfen und meine Mails abrufen. Das restliche System wird über Nacht (neu-)gebaut und danach muss ich doch nie wieder warten, oder? Wenn es ein update gibt mach ich einfach eine Console auf, starte screen, starte emerge und brauche mich dann in aller Regel nicht mehr weiter darum kümmern. 

MfG,

Hilefoks

----------

## Marlo

 *Hilefoks wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Diese Stärke ist eben das "Problem". Man kann nicht auf der einen Seite dem User die Freiheit geben seinen USE-Flags zu setzen und gleichzeitig aber binäre Pakete (mit ähnlicher Qualität wie selbstgebaute) anbieten - das ist einfach nicht zu schaffen, auch wenn das für einige wenige Pakete natürlich möglich ist.

 

Mir war schon klar, dass unsere obige Vereinbarung zu den "binär-paketen" nicht den Nagel auf den Kopf traf, aber ich hatte nicht damit gerechnet das es so schnell ersichtlich ist.

Also versuche ich es von einer anderen Seite und wir vergessen das Thema "binär-pakete" aus zwei Gründen.

 Erstens wird unter BSD ebenfalls kompiliert, die Organisation leistet das Portsystem oder pkgsrc und nur in Ausnahmefällen wird binär installiert. Der BSD Gedanke ist doch um das Konzept der Kompilation von Quellpaketen entstanden? Die meisten Linuxe sind aber um das Konzept der "binär-pakete" entstanden; also die Installation mittels rpm oder apt. Vor diesem Hintergrund ist Gentoo wahrscheinlich das Linux, das am ähnlichsten zu BSD steht.

Zweitens möchte ich doch mal einige Argumente der BSDianer widergeben:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Linux has never had any sort of separation between what is the "base system" and what is "addon utilities". The entire system is "addon utilities". MySQL is no different from ls from KDE from whois from dc from GnuCash from ... Every bit of the system is just one or another add-on package.
> 
> By contrast, BSD has always had a centralized development model. There's always been an entity that's "in charge" of the system. BSD doesn't use GNU ls or GNU libc, it uses BSD's ls and BSD's libc, which are direct descendents of the ls and libc that were in the CSRG-distributed BSD releases. They've never been developed or packaged independently. You can't go "download BSD libc" somewhere, because in the BSD world, libc by itself is meaningless. ls by itself is meaningless. The kernel by itself is meaningless. The system as a whole is one piece, not a bunch of little pieces.
> ...

 

Aus diesem Grunde erscheint mir ein:

BSD-Kernel

portage mit "addon utilities"

BSD-Filesystem

für nicht ausreichend zielführend. Aber dies liegt sicher an meiner Unwissenheit. Vielleicht könntes du mir mal das:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  BSD systems have a "base system" which is developed as a single integrated unit. Many of the programs in it have never been available or developed anywhere except as part of the BSD system, so they're a lot more tightly integrated together. There isn't really any counterpart to it in Linux.
> 
> 

 

näher erklären (welche Programme, libs oder so damit gemeint sind) und mir sagen, ob das bei einem Gentoo/BSD installiert wird? Und wie kann das zu einem notwendigen Zeitpunkt aktualisiert werden?

Grüße und Danke

MaLast edited by Marlo on Fri Nov 10, 2006 9:51 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Hilefoks

Sorry Marlo, aber irgendwie verstehe ich nicht ganz worauf du hinaus möchtest. Das "BSD-Prinzip" scheinst du sehr gut zu kenne... mh...

 *Marlo wrote:*   

> [...] (welche Programme, libs oder so damit gemeint sind) und mir sagen, ob das bei einem Gentoo/BSD installiert wird? Und wir kann das zu einem notwendigen Zeitpunkt aktualisiert werden?

 Mit "base system" meinen die BSDler in etwa das, was bei Gentoo ein Stage3 ist (im Bezug auf die enthaltene Software). Also alles vom Kernel über die libc bis zum Text-Editor. Wenn es nun eine neue FreeBSD-Version geben wird, wird es auch entsprechende Updates im Portage-Baum für Gentoo/BSD geben (und ein neues Stage3 Archiv).

Mal schauen ob ich in etwa deine Frage getroffen habe...  :Wink: 

Gruß,

Hilefoks

P.S: Ich finde es übrigens falsch von den BSDlern das Sie immer (?) BSD mit Linux i.A. vergleichen - viel richtiger finde ich es wenn man ein BSD mit einer bestimmten Linux-Distribution vergleicht.

----------

## Marlo

 *Hilefoks wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mal schauen ob ich in etwa deine Frage getroffen habe... 
> 
> 

 

Danke für die schnelle Antwort Hilefoks!

Ich versuche es mal so:

Wenn wir unterstellen, dass das BSD Argument zu dem "There's always been an entity that's "in charge" of the system." richtig ist und die daraus resultierenden "Paket-Abstimmungen" ebenso "gut" sind, ist das etwas, welches sich eher auf die Entwicklerorganisation ("in charge") bezieht, oder auf die Qualität der mitgelieferten configs?

 *Hilefoks wrote:*   

> 
> 
> P.S: Ich finde es übrigens falsch von den BSDlern das Sie immer (?) BSD mit Linux i.A. vergleichen - viel richtiger finde ich es wenn man ein BSD mit einer bestimmten Linux-Distribution vergleicht.

 

Entschuldige, ich wollte nicht in den Dimensionen von Richtg/Falsch diskutieren, sondern lediglich dieses BSD/Gentoo Konzept und seine Vorteile verstehen wollen.

Danke und Grüße

Ma

----------

## Hilefoks

 *Marlo wrote:*   

> ... ist das etwas, welches sich eher auf die Entwicklerorganisation ("in charge") bezieht, oder auf die Qualität der mitgelieferten configs?

 

auf die Entwicklerorganisation, richtig. Dadurch das BSD immer als ganzes freigegeben wird (inkl. der Ports), und sich dann auch erst einmal am Basissystem nichts mehr verändert, haben Sie es erheblich einfacher ein stabiles System zu schaffen. Natürlich gehören auch gute configs dazu, - aber das ist sicherlich nicht der ausschlaggebende Punkt. 

 *Marlo wrote:*   

> ... sondern lediglich dieses BSD/Gentoo Konzept und seine Vorteile verstehen wollen.

 

Vorteile für mich, dem Nutzer, gibt es zur Zeit sicher nur wenige. Für mich ganz persönlich ist der Vorteil eines Gentoo/FBSD das ich das System sehr einfach bedienen kann, wenn ich den schon Gentoo/Linux kenne. Ein "normales" BSD empfinde ich als viel komplizierter. Ein etwas allgemeinere Vorteil ist dann wohl das man, ganz analog zu Gentoo/Linux, sein System recht genau konfigurieren kann (USE-Flags und Co.). Weder USE-Flags noch Prozessor-Optimierungen sind ja bei BSD "möglich" (wenn ich recht informiert bin). 

Den besonderen nutzen von Gentoo/FBSD (zur Zeit) sehe ich aber in der Qualitätssteigerung von Gentoo i.A. und auch von FreeBSD (bzw. BSD i.A.). Wenn ich mich recht erinnere war sogar der erste Patch vom GFBSD-Team einer, der einen Dead-Lock im FreeBSD-Kernel behob. Gentoo wird robuster durch die große Vielzahl an Unterstützten Plattformen - FreeBSD durch die vielen unterschiedlichen kombinationsmöglichkeiten von Gentoo/FBSD.

Ich denke aber das Gentoo/FBSD niemals einen Vorteil für einen halbwegs erfahrenen FreeBSD User bieten wird.   

MfG,

Hilefoks

----------

## Marlo

Die Genntoo/BSD Installationsanleitung informiert ueber:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> #  Contrary to Linux, which actually only refers to the kernel, FreeBSD is a complete operating system, consisting of a C library, userland tools and much more. This development approach makes the overall system very consistent. 

 

Welche Auswirkung auf das "FreeBSD complete operating system" hat die integration von Portage? Was wird dadurch aus BSD entfernt, welche Maengel erhaelt das BSD durch Portage, aus der Sicht von BSD? Inwieweit wird das  "complete operating system" durch Portage aufgehoben? Wie kann das basis BSD, wenn die Ports entfernt sind, ueber Portage aktualisiert werden?

Also, an welchen Stellen wird das Ergebnis von"...  makes the overall system very consistent."  durch die integration von Portage aufgegeben?

Danke fuer ev. Antworten

Ma

----------

## moe

Mal zwischendurch noch ne andere Frage, wie ist das mit der Linux-Binärkompatiblität unter Gentoo/FBSD? Unter FreeBSD muss man dazu ja die entsprechende Kerneloption aktivieren, und eines der linux_base Pakete installieren, sowie Linuxversionen der benötigten Libraries.. Wie macht man das unter Gentoo/FBSD, oder ist die Linux-'Emulation' nicht nötig, standardmässig dabei, oder .. ?

----------

## reyneke

 *Hilefoks wrote:*   

> [...]
> 
> Du kannst dir halt immer noch die Pakete vom FreeBSD-Server ziehen und auf nem Gentoo/FBSD entpacken und zum laufen bringen. Über Portage ist da aber nix zu machen. Und ein gangbarer Weg ist es selbstverständlich auch nicht. 
> 
> [...]

 

Ließe sich da nicht etwas durch geschicktes Anpassen der BINHOST-Variable machen? Oder sind die Archive (ich gehe jetzt mal davon aus, daß es auch bei FBSD gezippte Tarballs sind) so unterschiedlich?

Gruß,

rey

----------

## Hilefoks

sorry @Marlo, moe und reyneke. am we halte ich mich, aufgrund meine besseren hälfte, prinzipiell vom computer und vom internet fern...

ein weiteres sorry das ich gerade nicht auf eure fragen eingehe.  ich habe gleich um 16 uhr wieder einen termin (geld verdienen). Ich werde aber morgen gegen abend wieder zurück sein und dann spätestens am mittwoch auf alle fragen eingehen. 

mfg,

hilefoks

----------

## tommy3001

Hmmm... ich glaub, hier ist uns noch jemand eine Antwort schuldig  :Wink: 

Ich fand den thread halt recht informativ, deswegen diese Ausgrabung...

----------

## jkoerner

Last edited by jkoerner on Wed Jun 08, 2011 6:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Hilefoks

 *tommy3001 wrote:*   

> Hmmm... ich glaub, hier ist uns noch jemand eine Antwort schuldig 
> 
> Ich fand den thread halt recht informativ, deswegen diese Ausgrabung...

 

Oh je - das ist ja beinahe zwei Jahre her... sorry!

Disclaimer: Alles was ich hier sage ist natürlich nur meine persönliche Meinung! Diese Ausführungen sind darüber hinaus nicht vollständig. Es gibt viele weitere Aspekte (speziell zu den Entwicklungsmodellen) die ich hier nicht ausführe, dennoch hoffe ich das verständlich ist was ich sagen möchte. Ansonsten -> nachhaken. 

 *Quote:*   

> #  Contrary to Linux, which actually only refers to the kernel, FreeBSD is a complete operating system, consisting of a C library, userland tools and much more. This development approach makes the overall system very consistent.

 

Die einzelnen BSDs werden sehr viel monolithischer entwickelt als ein Linux System. Es gibt eine mehr oder weniger grosse Entwicklergemeinschaft die gemeinsam am ganzen System arbeiten und die gemeinsam die nächsten Ziele in der Entwicklung festlegen.

Dem gegenüber stellen die BSDler den Linux Kernel. Dieser wird als solches zwar ganz ähnlich entwickelt, stellt selbst aber natürlich nur eben den Kern und nicht etwa ein komplettes System da. Die einzelnen Teile einer Distribution werden von einzelnen unabhängigen Teams entwickelt, die jeder für sich ihre eigenen Ziele und Release-Zyklen ausmachen. Eine Kooperation zwischen diesen Teams findet nicht oder nur minimal statt. Daher ist Linux im Gegensatz zu BSD kein "complete operating system" und das "overall system" ist nicht oder nur unbefriedigend "consistent".

Soweit die Meinung der BSDler.

Die BSDler vergleichen hier aber u.A. Äpfel mit Birnen und ziehen falsche Schlüsse.

Auf der einen Seite sind auch die BSDs nur im Kern (Kernel, libc, ein wenig Userland) aus einer Schmiede. Viele wichtige Teile der BSDs kommen auch aus fremden Quellen und werden dort unabhängig entwickelt (und sei es nur aus einem anderem BSD). Auf der anderen Seite ist der Vergleich zum Linux Kernel unmaßgeblich. Natürlich kann man zwei Betriebsystem-Kernel miteinander vergleichen, oder aber auch zwei Betriebssysteme. Eine Betriebssystem-Familie mit einem Kernel zu vergleichen macht aber keinen Sinn. Wenn man BSD als ganzes mit etwas im Linux Umfeld vergleichen möchte, dann doch bitte mit Distributionen, nicht nur mit einem Kernel.

Das Entwicklungsmodell der BSDs ist sehr stark an traditionellen Modellen ausgerichtet. Solche wie man sie auch in einer Firma finden würde. Die Entwicklung einer Linux-Distribution ist demgegenüber sehr viel vielschichtiger und agiler. 

Die einzelnen Teams die zu einem Linux-System beitragen arbeiten sehr viel mehr nach ihren eigenen Bedürfnissen, was sich z.B. in individuellen Release-Zyklen niederschlägt. Das "complete operating system" wird dann von den Distributoren erstellt. Dabei koordinieren sie weniger die Entwicklung der einzelen Teams, sondern suchen sich vielmehr die Versionen heraus, die gut zur Zielsetzung der Distribution passen. Im Linux-Umfeld wird das "complete operating system" also nicht von den einzelnen Entwicklergruppen gestellt, sondern von den Distributoren. 

[...]

 *Marlo wrote:*   

> Welche Auswirkung auf das "FreeBSD complete operating system" hat die integration von Portage?

 

Keine. Gentoo liefert genauso ein "complete operating system" wie FreeBSD und die anderen BSDs (und alle Linux-Distributoren).

 *Marlo wrote:*   

> Was wird dadurch aus BSD entfernt, welche Maengel erhaelt das BSD durch Portage, aus der Sicht von BSD?

 

Entfernt werden vor allem die BSD Tools zur Verwaltung des Systems und durch die von Gentoo gewohnten ersetzt (emerge, rc-config, etc.) und entsprechend werden typische Konfigurationsdateien eines FreeBSD durch jene eines typischen Gentoo Systems ersetzt.

Die Mängel die Gentoo/FBSD dadurch im Gegensatz zu FreeBSD erhält, abgesehen davon das Gentoo/FBSD natürlich auch als solches noch lange nicht fertig ist, sind die gleichen die in jeder Gentoo vs. Debian Diskussion auftauchen. 

 *Marlo wrote:*   

> Inwieweit wird das "complete operating system" durch Portage aufgehoben? Wie kann das basis BSD, wenn die Ports entfernt sind, ueber Portage aktualisiert werden?

 

Wie gesagt, auch Gentoo ist ein "complete operating system". Und Updates funktionieren so wie in jedem Gentoo System.

 *Marlo wrote:*   

> Also, an welchen Stellen wird das Ergebnis von"...  makes the overall system very consistent."  durch die integration von Portage aufgegeben?

 

Wenn man an das Entwicklungsmodell der Linux-Distributionen glaubt, an keiner. Glaubt man das dieses Modell nicht funktionieren kann, an allen. 

 *reyneke wrote:*   

> Ließe sich da nicht etwas durch geschicktes Anpassen der BINHOST-Variable machen? Oder sind die Archive (ich gehe jetzt mal davon aus, daß es auch bei FBSD gezippte Tarballs sind) so unterschiedlich?

 

Nein, die Tarballs sind unterschiedlich.

MfG,

Hilefoks

----------

## tommy3001

Ich danke...

Dieser Beitrag ist mal wieder ein Beispiel, wie lange die User ihrem Gentoo die Treue schwören...

Läuft schon irgend etwas mit FreeBsd 7.0 ?

----------

## Hilefoks

 *tommy3001 wrote:*   

> Läuft schon irgend etwas mit FreeBsd 7.0 ?

 

Leider nicht. Das ganze Gentoo/FBSD Projekt scheint zur Zeit ziemlich eingeschlafen zu sein - wohl, wie so oft, durch den Mangel an Entwicklern.

----------

## dertobi123

 *tommy3001 wrote:*   

> Läuft schon irgend etwas mit FreeBsd 7.0 ?

 

http://git.overlays.gentoo.org/gitweb/?p=proj/gentoo-bsd.git

----------

## Marlo

 *Hilefoks wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Oh je - das ist ja beinahe zwei Jahre her... sorry!
> 
> Hilefoks
> ...

 

Hallo  Hilefoks,

es besteht kein Grund zu einem ..."sorry"!

In der Zwischenzeit habe ich mir die Fragen zu BSD/Portage  alle selbst beantwortet und bin dann zu SUN/Portage  gewechselt.

Die Unix'e sind schon recht toll und man sollte das zu einer "Pflichtübung" für alle zukünftigen Sysadmins machen. Die Lernkurve  ist schom recht extrem. Momentan bin ich bei Java; Catalog Engines, Process Server, a.s.o.; alles von Big Blue und nichts funktioniert. 

BTW, wie geht es Frau und Kindern?

Alles Gute soweit

Ma

----------

## tommy3001

Also ich  zumindest interessiere mich für dieses Projekt aus folgenden Gründen:

Die (grundlegende) Linux/Unix-System-Programierung hat meine Neugier geweckt. Jedoch empfinde ich die BSD-Systeme in dieser Hinsicht 

viel überschaubarer, konsistenter und konservativer als es

 normalerweise bei den Linux-Systemen der Fall ist (welches wieder andere Vorteile hat) .  Auf der anderen Seite finde ich das Portage-System sehr leistungsfähig. Auf jeden Fall bietet es Anlass zum Spielen und das ist auch schon viel Wert.

Hätte man immer nach dem Sinn einer Entwicklung gesucht, hätten viele Dinge, die als nachträglich nützlich empfunden wurden, nie das Licht der Welt erblickt.

----------

## jkoerner

Last edited by jkoerner on Wed Jun 08, 2011 6:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Knieper

 *jkoerner wrote:*   

> aber die Informatikwelt hat noch mehr zu bieten außer GNU/Linux und BSD als Alternativen zu dem am meisten verbreiteten „Betriebsunfall”.

 

Mein reden. Dummerweise hinkt die Industrie der Forschung immer um mindestens 20 Jahre hinterher und wenn man einmal aktuelle Ergebnisse zB. der Typtheorie kennt und dann wieder solch einen Rotz wie C, Java oder C++ benutzen soll, dann tut das wirklich weh. Golden Hammer ick hoer Dir (wieder einmal) klopfen.

----------

## Hilefoks

 *jkoerner wrote:*   

> Leider sind die meisten Geeks der Meinung, daß UNIX und deren Derivate das NonPlusUltra ...

 

Na ja... und es gibt auch "Geeks" die Plan9 oder Hurd auf eine solche Stufe stellen.  :Wink: 

Ich kenne aber keinen Geek, der diese Systeme nicht kennt.

Egal ob es um Betriebssysteme, Programmiersprachen oder den Desktop geht. In allen Bereichen gibt es interessante und auch vielversprechende Ansaetze. In der Theorie sind sie ziemlich cool, in der Zukunft vielleicht auch... und ja - auch ich beschaeftige mich gerne damit.

Aber ich brauche auch heute ein Betriebssystem, eine Programmiersprache und einen Desktop mit denen ich heute meine aktuellen Probleme loesen kann. Das kann Plan9 nicht und das kann auch eine theoretische Programmiersprache nicht.

----------

## Bloodsurfer

 *Knieper wrote:*   

> Mein reden. Dummerweise hinkt die Industrie der Forschung immer um mindestens 20 Jahre hinterher und wenn man einmal aktuelle Ergebnisse zB. der Typtheorie kennt und dann wieder solch einen Rotz wie C, Java oder C++ benutzen soll, dann tut das wirklich weh.

 

Was gibt es denn da an konkreten Beispielen/Entwicklungen? Das klingt ja schonmal auf den ersten Blick sehr interessant, wenn ich auch noch nie selbst mit soetwas in Berührung kam....

----------

## jkoerner

Last edited by jkoerner on Wed Jun 08, 2011 6:51 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Knieper

 *Bloodsurfer wrote:*   

> Was gibt es denn da an konkreten Beispielen/Entwicklungen? Das klingt ja schonmal auf den ersten Blick sehr interessant, wenn ich auch noch nie selbst mit soetwas in Berührung kam....

 

Wenn man noch keinen Einstieg in die Thematik hat, ist es natuerlich schwer, die Idee dahinter zu verstehen. Das Buch von Thompson kann da hilfreich sein.

Momentan sieht es doch so aus, dass jeder irgendetwas zusammenprogrammiert. Fehler, Patches und Sicherheitsluecken gehoeren zum Alltag und bis auf einige Industriezweige (Medizin, Luftfahrt, Militaer...) hat man sich auch daran gewoehnt. Die meisten Alltagssprachen haben ziemlich unsaubere Semantiken und die math. Modelle biegt man deshalb halbwegs zurecht, um doch noch irgendwie eine Moeglichkeit zu haben, Aussagen ueber die Programmeigenschaften zu machen.

Im Normalfall verfasst man deshalb heute math. Spezifikationen (in diversen Logiken und Kalkuelen) und weist dann nach, dass das Programm eine korrekte Implementation der Spezifikation ist. Das Problem ist, dass man neben der Verifikation auch noch Mehrarbeit durch die (genauso fehleranfaellige) Spezifikation hat (ca. 1/3 des Quelltextes). Bei der Typtheorie macht man sich nun den Curry-Howard Isomorphismus zunutze, der besagt, dass unter gewissen Umstaenden Programme und Beweise identisch sind. Das gibt dann nette Nebeneffekte wie dependend types (wie zB. in ATS) und man ist relativ einfach in der Lage, sehr schoen bestimmte Eigenschaften vom Programm zu garantieren bzw. Programme zu generieren.

Sehen kann man diesen Weg in der Zunahme der Verbreitung von funktionalen Sprachen (Stufe 1) oder von funktionalen Eigenschaften in den Alltagssprachen (lambda, map... in Python, Funktionsparameter in Javascript..., MSs Werbung fuer F#), an den Entwicklungen der Theorembeweiser und Spezifikationshilfen (Stufe 2) (alte, wie: Isabelle, PVS, ueber Coq bis hin zu Microsofts Spec# und Z3/Boogie, Java/JML) oder den akademischen Erweiterungen fuer zB. Haskell.

Wo ich das Problem sehe ist, wo bekommt man zukuenftig die Programmierer mit dem math. Wissen her oder wie kann man die Programmierarbeit so gestalten/unterstuetzen, dass Ottonormalprogrammierer in der Lage ist, diese Techniken anzuwenden bzw. umzusetzen (nur einfache Asserts, Invarianten?!), so dass vlt. nur der heutige Softwaredesigner den math. Hintergrund braucht.

 *jkoerner wrote:*   

> Beispiele gibt es mehrere. Ich kenn nur einige, weil meine Zeit begrenzt ist. Für mich ist ein Beispiel für eine an die Moderne angepasste Programmiersprache Limbo, eine Mischung aus u. a. C, C++, Java und was-weiß-ich.

 

Das finde ich zZt. auch lustig, aber durchaus interessant. Die Sprachmisere fuehrt momentan dazu, dass wirklich fast jeder eine eigene Sprache entwickelt und andere Loesungsvorschlaege unterbreitet. Das muessen nicht einmal akademische, sondern koennen auch ganz praktische sein. Fan oder Factor hab ich mir als letztes angesehen, aber man kann fast taeglich neue hinzunehmen.

 *Quote:*   

> Ein in DE entwickelter Mikrokernel, der weltweit Beachtung und Weiterentwicklung erfahren hat, ist  L4ka .

 

Betriebssysteme werden genauso schnell gewechselt wie Programmiersprachen. (Das war der Bogen zum Ausgangsthema, geschickt wa?) Daher ist mein Interesse in den letzten Jahren etwas gesunken. Fiasco hatte ich mir damals im Zusammenhang mit VFiasco angesehen, wenn wir schon bei dt. Microkernen sind.

----------

